# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Does anyone know of scooters for sale in Negril?

## irie luv

Hey everyone, I was looking to see if anyone knows of any scooters for sale in Negril. Im looking to buy one within the next 30 days. Thanks!

----------


## Vince

I remember we looked at a motorcycle/scooter shop on the way to Rick's on the left.

----------


## irie luv

Thanks, but I was looking more to buy from someone who was selling one personally. Not really a scooter shop, just thinking it may be cheaper that way. But thanks for your reply  :Wink:

----------

